# Hand raising pups



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

I was rather surprised to find that there were no threads on this topic. There can be a few reasons why rat pups need hand raising or even just a bit of help. Say for instance, the mother died at birth, or she isn't taking care of the babies, maybe a hairless mother can't lactate, or you rescued an orphaned litter. There are many possibilities. I myself raised a litter of six unrelated pups this past summer. It's very rewarding to know you're the one keeping these precious beings alive. 

The site I used for information is : http://www.ratfanclub.org/orphans.html

I learned a lot from this site, and kept a litter of darling babies alive and well. I hope it can be of use to someone else.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

It should be a sticky, but no one has written one yet. As much as we as mods try to write as many stickies as we can, we definitely don't know everything, so if someone would like to write this sticky for us please feel free to. If no one else steps up, one of us will have to do the research and write one.


----------

